# My First Project Ride - Women's '51 ? J. C. Higgins



## kevclar (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow that was a lot of paint stripping, wire wheeling and bead blasting! The paint was mostly hand-brushed over rust. My wife insists that "new" has character too, so all the paint and rust had to go. Thanks to HigginsForever (Gene) for the rack. The tank was an eBay purchase. I can't tell if the code is MOS-O or MOS-Q.


----------



## kevclar (Aug 18, 2013)

*Rear Hub Cleaned; Ready for New Grease*

The rear hub is clean and ready for new grease.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 18, 2013)

*Nice before and after!*

Nice before and after



kevclar said:


> The rear hub is clean and ready for new grease.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2013)

That hub shined up nicely! What did you use? Cool project. Keep us updated!


----------



## kevclar (Aug 19, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> That hub shined up nicely! What did you use? Cool project. Keep us updated!




Purple Power and brass brushes; then brass wire wheels.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 24, 2013)

Makes me break a sweat just thinking of all the work you've put into bringing her back so far. She's gonna be a head turner when finished...I can just tell from what you've accomplished so far. 

Dave


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Aug 24, 2013)

kevclar said:


> I can't tell if the code is MOS-O or MOS-Q.




Looks like MOS-O to me. I'm guessing it was much easier to read after you stripped the frame.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice! Good progress on a worthy project...subscribed for updates!


----------



## kevclar (Sep 23, 2013)

*Some progress being made .........*

Most parts are now primed. The fork needs a couple more clear coats to protect vinyl decals. Still a loooooooooong way to go. If I'd known then what I know now .............!!!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2013)

did you happen to save the basket supports?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 23, 2013)

kevclar said:


> Most parts are now primed. The fork needs a couple more clear coats to protect vinyl decals. Still a loooooooooong way to go. If I'd known then what I know now .............!!!




great color!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2013)

Great job! Your first project is very inspirational! I have that exact same model. And after wasting a bunch of money on buying a bunch of tanks that don't fit, I now know the correct one for my bike. Thanks! Now, Does anyone out there have one in the same grey white and vermillion as this bike is. Please PM me as I don't want to sidetrack this thread.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just think of all the invaluable experience your getting by working on this project! 
After this you'll be able to tackle just about anything!


----------



## vincev (Sep 23, 2013)

lookin' good!.you will need a break when this one is finished.lol


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 24, 2013)

kevclar said:


> Most parts are now primed. The fork needs a couple more clear coats to protect vinyl decals. Still a loooooooooong way to go. If I'd known then what I know now .............!!!




Yea but look at it this way the next one will be easier.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Sep 30, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Looks like MOS-O to me. I'm guessing it was much easier to read after you stripped the frame.




After taking another look, it now looks like MO5 and not MOS. What did you find when you stripped the frame?


----------



## kevclar (Dec 12, 2013)

*Slowly but surely it is coming together*

Still have a lot of clear coating to do.


----------



## bellatory (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice work on that. When do you think will tour project get over? You happen to not get any parts?


----------



## kevclar (Jan 3, 2014)

*Stick me with a fork, I'm done (except for a kickstand).*

I restored the kickstand, but when I installed it I realized that it was worn out. I should have checked that out earlier in the process. I have another coming from eBay. I hope it fits.

Thanks go to the many forum members who have posted photos and info. on painting, vinyl decals, wheel building, etc., etc., etc.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## danray48 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great job, nice color. I liked how you set up the frame and fenders for painting.


----------



## mike j (Jan 4, 2014)

Finished up very nicely, your wife should be happy with the outcome. Great colors, very period.


----------

